# This week has been a huge struggle... but somehow Samplecast #68 is LIVE!



## reutunes (Mar 18, 2018)

This week has been a huge struggle...

As anyone who's self employed knows, there's simply no allowance for being ill. Deadlines have to be met and work completed. Such has been the case for me this week as I've been really sick and struggling to keep things afloat. Nevertheless, I've been involved with some stellar projects this week including the walkthrough videos for Instachord, Kilohearts and https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sp7crv7fuek (Jumbo 12). I've also interviewed Niklas Paschburg for Native Instruments and done a video for them all about how to create Shepard Tones.

Apologies if Samplecast #68 is all a bit haphazard but I have had such a hard time putting it together through the cold and flu. Look out for a composer interview with the wonderful Claire Batchelor and a big review of UVI's Augmented Piano... plus all the usual news, updates, freebies and bargains. Enjoy the show!

Reuben xxx



Featured this week:

Scoring Guitars 2 – Heavyocity
Dystopian Element – Rast Sound
Instachord – WA Production
http://bit.ly/2FKxPP9 (Blast – Ecliptiq Audio)
ODD Grand Piano – Chocolate Audio
http://bit.ly/2GwpeRC (60% OFF Eclipse – Wide Blue Sound)
UP TO 60% OFF – Zero G
50% OFF Green Tag Sale – Big Fish Audio
Augmented Piano – UVI
http://rigid-audio.com/products_hypernode_overview.html (FREE Hypernode Multis – Rigid Audio)
http://www.rigid-audio.com/subscribe.html (FREE Newsletter Instruments – Rigid Audio)
COMPOSER INTERVIEW – Claire Batchelor
88 Series Piano V2 – Chocolate Audio
Rinascimento 1.1 Update – Fluffy Audio
http://bit.ly/2Irk1Lw (Charakter Piano Collection – Cinematique Instruments)
Total Studio 2 Max – IK Multimedia


----------



## jiffybox (Mar 18, 2018)

Hope you're feeling better and on the up and up, Reuben. Thanks for all of the hard work!


----------



## reutunes (Mar 19, 2018)

Here's this week's accompanying newsletter, which includes lots of new releases that didn't quite make it into the full show: https://mailchi.mp/4d720e166e4a/pianos-galore-and-so-much-more-samplecast-68-is-live


----------



## bigcat1969 (Mar 21, 2018)

Get well man. You do an awesome job!


----------



## reutunes (Mar 24, 2018)

bigcat1969 said:


> Get well man. You do an awesome job!


Thank you so much. Really appreciate your support xxx


----------



## blougui (Mar 24, 2018)

Get well soon and don’t push it too hard : your show is great but one have to make priorities - and health is supposingly one of these, or is it ? 
Erik


----------



## blougui (Mar 27, 2018)

Partly because - thanx - of you, I grabbed augmented piano. There ´s some combi patches now.
A beautiful sounding library, very inspirational - like Sounddust can often be. May be I should get keyscape, after all. But that’s another story...


----------



## reutunes (Mar 27, 2018)

blougui said:


> Partly because - thanx - of you, I grabbed augmented piano. There ´s some combi patches now.
> A beautiful sounding library, very inspirational - like Sounddust can often be. May be I should get keyscape, after all. But that’s another story...


I did review Keyscape at the time of release. Since it's had a big update a few months ago I'm starting to use it a little more but still have preferred piano libraries. See what you think.


----------



## blougui (Mar 27, 2018)

OK, thanx Reuben, I’ll chexk it out.


----------

